# Advise on Batteries



## Petrus (1/12/15)

Hey Vapers. How are you doing? I need some advice please. How would the 
*LG HG2 18650 LiMn 3000 mAh Battery (Brown one) *work on a Mechanical mod like a Reo. I want to order some spares. Thanks


----------



## Silver (1/12/15)

Petrus said:


> Hey Vapers. How are you doing? I need some advice please. How would the
> *LG HG2 18650 LiMn 3000 mAh Battery (Brown one) *work on a Mechanical mod like a Reo. I want to order some spares. Thanks



Hi @Petrus

What's your typical resistance you build on your Reo?
And your lowest resistance?


----------



## DoubleD (1/12/15)

Petrus said:


> Hey Vapers. How are you doing? I need some advice please. How would the
> *LG HG2 18650 LiMn 3000 mAh Battery (Brown one) *work on a Mechanical mod like a Reo. I want to order some spares. Thanks



I've been using it for a day and am impressed so far. Using my Efest 2500mah batteries, I'll have to swop them out for fresh one at the end of a work day 5-6pm. I just checked the V's on the LG now and they are on 3.98v  Impressive to say the least. This is my standard 1Ω single coil build I'm using.

Here's some more info on the LG HG2 but If you're vaping at resistances of 0.5 and up, I'd go ahead and buy them  

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...ch-retest-results-a-great-20a-battery.714112/

*Bottom Line*
In my opinion, this is a great performing 20A continuous discharge current (CDR) cell. Its capacity at 20A, down to 3.2V, is 13% greater than the Samsung 25R2 or 25R5. It does run several degrees-C hotter than either 25R though.

*Comments*


At 10A it reached about 2750mAh. This is average performance for a 3000mAh-rated cell at 10A.
At 15A the maximum temperature reached 70°C. This is below the average temperature of a cell operating at its CDR.
At 20A the maximum temperature reached 83°C. This is above the average for a cell operating at its CDR but just within the range of acceptable values. The capacity was 13% higher than a Samsung 25R at 20A.
At 25A the temperature rose to 99°C. This is too high for a cell operating at its CDR and is just a degree below my safety limit of 100°C.
Two more 20A discharges showed that no additional damage was being done to the cell at this discharge current level.
Two more 25A discharges showed that no additional damage was being done to the cell at this discharge current level.
I am setting a CDR of 20A for this cell. Its temperature is high but acceptable and the voltage is good, indicating that it's not being discharged at beyond its rating. While operating any cell near its rated maximum current causes damage to the cell, I would expect good cycle life from this cell at 20A.
I have included pulsed discharges but I haven't set pass/fail standards for pulse testing yet. The discharges were done at 30A-60A, 5sec on/30sec off, down to 2.5V. One chart shows the entire discharge at each level. The other chart is zoomed in to show the first 5 minutes to make it easier to see the voltage sag at different current levels.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (1/12/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Petrus
> 
> What's your typical resistance you build on your Reo?
> And your lowest resistance?


0.6ohm most of the times

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (1/12/15)

Yes, the HG2 batteries will work for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/15)

Petrus said:


> 0.6ohm most of the times



As per @DoubleD 's informative post and @zadiac, the HG2 batts will work. I havent used them myself but if it can do 20A continuous then its good for coils as low as 0.21 ohms. But for a safety margin, lets say 0.3 ohms.

Incidentally, most of the "good" high drain batts are good if you build 0.5 ohms or above. Thats about 8 amps. And they are pretty much all rated above 8 amps. That is from a safety perspective.

You're in a relatively safe zone in my opinion at 0.6 ohms.


----------



## stevie g (1/12/15)

I use two in my mod and get noticeably better runtimes, very good batteries definitely recommended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/12/15)

Those "brown turds" ala @DoubleD are the best!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (1/12/15)

Andre said:


> Those "brown turds" ala @DoubleD are the best!



For my needs, I couldn't agree more! 

Brown truds FTW


----------

